# helvetica...



## svinehunden (Jan 9, 2009)

hi all...

i picked up my old hobby two years ago and have decided to create my first layout... i run ac and mostly märklin but i also have a few roco lokos and a lot of roco wagons. the first starter-set i bourght was a swiss trainset and i have decided to stick to that but that also mean i have to get some german and italian lokos and cars...

i wanted to find a prototype(don't know if that's right word for it)for the layout, so i turned on google-maps and followed the gottardo/gotthard line through the alps. there i found 'chiasso' and hupac's giant works... i mostly run freight trains so it suits me perfect...

i don't have a real name for the layout yet but use 'helvetica' (latin for switcherland) as a working title. i'm only at the planning stage...

i have made a few videos so you guys can see it...

cheers
kasper











ps i dont know if this is the right forum but i will use this thread to show all progress...


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

svinehunden said:


> i wanted to find a prototype(don't know if that's right word for it)for the layout,
> 
> ps i dont know if this is the right forum but i will use this thread to show all progress...


Weclome to the forum Kasper! Yes, prototype is the correct word for what you are talking about... Since you are modeling HO scale then this forum is the right one... I look forward to seeing your progress 

PS: I fixed your two videos for you... To post a YouTube video, take the video code (i.e. t62-SAIJ6ZQ) and put (YT) (/YT) tags around it, just with [ instead of (...


----------



## svinehunden (Jan 9, 2009)

Boston&Maine said:


> PS: I fixed your two videos for you... To post a YouTube video, take the video code (i.e. t62-SAIJ6ZQ) and put  tags around it...


cheers mate...

i tryed that but my screen just turned all white and no videos... does it take a while before you can see it???
/kasper


----------



## svinehunden (Jan 9, 2009)

Boston&Maine said:


> PS: I fixed your two videos for you... To post a YouTube video, take the video code (i.e. t62-SAIJ6ZQ) and put  tags around it...


cheers mate...
i see now how it's done... but it's always different in all the forums i've been to... 
/kasper


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Excellent...welcome to the forum:thumbsup:


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Welcome. Very nice vids and I like the background music. Kinda grew up with it. 

Very nice to see that this site is becoming international.


----------



## svinehunden (Jan 9, 2009)

thanks all...

i really like that whole soul scene... i grew up on hiphop but discovered all the originators  but youtube have some problem with people using music so i dont use it anymore...


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I am currently downloading 2g of railroad songs(yes, from a torrent site). I hope to put together some vids with the music as a background.


----------



## svinehunden (Jan 9, 2009)

stationmaster said:


> I am currently downloading 2g of railroad songs(yes, from a torrent site). I hope to put together some vids with the music as a background.


just watch it... youtube WILL mute or remove some of them... hate when that happens hwell:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Not always bad though...I was tagged but was given permission for my use of Boston's "More Than A Feelin'"...kinda cool, who ever was supposed to track that kind of thing. Maybe it has to do with how well the music is used...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1wkddu2oMc


----------



## svinehunden (Jan 9, 2009)

shaygetz said:


> Not always bad though...I was tagged but was given permission for my use of Boston's "More Than A Feelin'"...kinda cool, who ever was supposed to track that kind of thing. Maybe it has to do with how well the music is used...


maybe... i read the youtube guideline for copyrighted material a few times to understand it, but i think they're like the wind... one day they blow one way and the next and sometimes they just blow 
some say no to everything, some consider how it's used and some don't care...
i used 26 seconds of a song for my intro and eventhough it's legal under the danish law of quotation(wich allow 30 sec), they still removed it...

/kasper


----------



## svinehunden (Jan 9, 2009)

hi all...
just made a new video. i got my first diesel loco with a sound decoder and i made a sketch for my Engine Facility...
/kasper


----------



## svinehunden (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Sweet!! 

Bob


----------



## svinehunden (Jan 9, 2009)

yessssh... i finally got started on my layout this weekend and now the trains roll again...

check it out...
/kasper


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

nice, nice.

BTW are there any cheaper marklin/roco/pico (?)/any other locomotives out there or are they all cost arm and a leg?


----------



## svinehunden (Jan 9, 2009)

tankist said:


> nice, nice.
> 
> BTW are there any cheaper marklin/roco/pico (?)/any other locomotives out there or are they all cost arm and a leg?


i don't know if there's any discount brands, but roco locos are way cheaper than märklin...


----------

